# Youth Archers Message board.



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey guys, I made a message board just for us Youth Archers.

http://youtharchery.the-talk.net


Feel free to make an account, and do like we do on here.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

come one guys 

you know you wanna.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> come one guys
> 
> you know you wanna.


what is it is it just like here or what?


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

armyboy said:


> what is it is it just like here or what?


Well Sorta. But on here we only have the young archers forum.

And this one, has more than that, just divided up into more groups, or categories. 

Im not done with it, I still have more topics and such.


Just something new I figured you guys might like,

or not


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

At the moment, I belong to over 25 forums!!!! 25 is kind of hard to keep up with now... So I'm gonna have to pass =[ Good luck on a successful forum!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Registered already man! Boo ya!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Registered already man! Boo ya!


Sweeeeeet.

Lets make this thing work


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Tryin man tryin.. You should totally upgrade me to a Mod. lol


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

I just joined, i think it will be a neat place after we get some more people to join..come on everyone join.lets go lets go!!


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Cool. *PSST* there needs to be a thingy for competition hounds like mwa...


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Ooh, when is this youth league thing happening?


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Tryin man tryin.. You should totally upgrade me to a Mod. lol


Dude, I will.

how do you I make you a MOD?
lol. Ill look around on the forum options, and find out.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

LooMoo said:


> Ooh, when is this youth league thing happening?


You know how Archerytalk has a Team League Forum?

its like that, but for us


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

not tryin to steal your thunder or anythin but ive had my own set up for a while :
http://archery.freeforums.org/index.php

its aimed more at target archers though.

feel free to get involved if you want =]


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

BIGBC said:


> not tryin to steal your thunder or anythin but ive had my own set up for a while :
> http://archery.freeforums.org/index.php
> 
> its aimed more at target archers though.
> ...


NOT another one!!!!!!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

lol, ive had mine up for a while just not been bothered to get any members yet.
Mines focused more on the target side of things anyway.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> lol, ive had mine up for a while just not been bothered to get any members yet.
> Mines focused more on the target side of things anyway.


We should combine our forums.

Ill put you as a Moderator .


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

What hosts are you guys using??? Whenever I made my forums I used Proboards!!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Im not really sure. lol.

I just googled "Free Forums"
and made it.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

lol, im keeping my forum as a more target based one.
you are welcome to join mine though =]


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> lol, im keeping my forum as a more target based one.
> you are welcome to join mine though =]


whats the URL?

Ill Join


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

awesome =]
its http://archery.freeforums.org

Its coming along nicely, put a reasonable amount of work in =]
Now all i need is members.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> We should combine our forums.
> 
> Ill put you as a Moderator .


im up for that, since both of ours have pretty much died lol.
if ur still interested then get in touch and we'll talk about it =]


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

the problem with the free forums is that you need to pay to have them advertized. Thats really the only way to keep them alive. You pay for them to appear on google, yahoo, ect. I had one a while back. It just died after a while. Only got about 30 members on it.


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

just joined :wink:


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

I joined!


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

it won't let me log in!!!


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## arrow2008 (May 12, 2008)

**Frost Bite** said:


> At the moment, I belong to over 25 forums!!!! 25 is kind of hard to keep up with now... So I'm gonna have to pass =[ Good luck on a successful forum!


25!!!:jaw: i belong to 5. and thats to much for me. i try to keep up:typing: but. . .


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

I just signed up


----------

